# wolf ID



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone know what kind of wolf this is?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought you meant a dog..I have to turn my brain on this morning...WHat an idiot.

Its not a red fin if that helps.

Google is your best bet brotha.

I'm positive someone can ID him on here.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

They look like small Hoplias malabaricus.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Big Den said:


> They look like small Hoplias malabaricus.


I was going to say the same.....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

mala is what I thought as well but want to see what other thinks.
any idea on growth rate?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> mala is what I thought as well but want to see what other thinks.
> any idea on growth rate?


I know they are heavy eaters and therefore have a fast growth rate, the first year of life they can get 14" maybe 16". and they can reach the 24" mark when fully developed.

Are you planning to get one of them Jack?.

Cheers.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

some one gave me one for free, G is holding it for me at SA. going to pick it up on Monday.
not sure what I'm going to do with it as it gets that big....will see.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> some one gave me one for free, G is holding it for me at SA. going to pick it up on Monday.
> not sure what I'm going to do with it as it gets that big....will see.


H. Malabaricus are nice fish and very aggressive, they are so mean that they are even nicknamed the "piranha eaters", they are hardy, mean and voracious bastards.

On the other hand some people say they are sort of boring since they can motionlessly rest on the bottom of the tank or even hide if the tank deco allows them to, for long periods of time thus lots of people find them boring.

Despite when time to eat comes they react pretty violently and give you lots of fun....

I personally would rather an Snake head, they're mean, voracious and pretty active but anyway I wouldn't reject a "mala" if I had the opportunity to keep one of them tho.....:nod:

The biggest issue to deal with is in this case, the size of that fish itself. They grow very fast and very big and can be mean as hell so you have to asure you can provide them with a very big setup in shor term, lets say something not smaller than 200 gal.

Whatever your decide, keep us posted.:nod:

Cheers.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I know, read somewhere that they are capable of growing to like 24", my 180g square tank would be prefect but then where am I going to keep my 12" black diamond?? I can't get any more tanks....arrrr I hate this kind of situation.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I guess you'll have to make a pick bitween Ares and the Mala..... Yeah I also hate when one gets to this point......









If I were you I might keep the "mala" and the pygo shoal, but thats me man.....:laugh:


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

They get big alright. My one died 18 months ago, 17" and weighed over a kilo. Raised her in a 125 uk gallon tank, along with a bunch of silver dollars and some syno catfish. Never bothered anything she couldn't eat. Fed with smelt her entire life. I think cause of death was a stroke.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i really don't want to give up Ares, mala you can get any day but a 12" diamond in such prefect condition and a eating machine is hard to come by. 
perhaps I can divide the 180g square for Ares and my 8" blue diamond and keep mala in 75g. someone from MFK told me they rarely go over 16" in captivity, but BigDen's was 17"....
BigDen, what size did you get your mala at? and how long it took you to grow it to 17"?


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Got her at 3", took about 2 years to reach 17", last 2 years of life she didn't grow at all.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks Big Den, so I could make it work with 75g, not gonna be the most comfortable but sounds like do able. and in two years I might be able to upgrade...will see how I like it after I get it.
thanks again.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> thanks Big Den, so I could make it work with 75g, not gonna be the most comfortable but sounds like do able. and in two years I might be able to upgrade...will see how I like it after I get it.
> thanks again.


If the Mala is small a 75g would deffo do in the meantime you upgrade it......









Yeah I have also heard they don't grow too big in captivity but I believe if you give 'em enough room you might end up with a monster....









Cheers.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

picked it up today, 6" or so. man they are so inactive looks like a 10g is big enough for it now and thats what's what it is in right now. got some fins and a cut on chin to heal first.

it was trying to jump out of the bag on my way home. had to lower the water level of the 10g, I have maybe 6g or so of water in it.

now need to figure what to feed it. hope its not hooked on live.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> picked it up today, 6" or so. man they are so inactive looks like a 10g is big enough for it now and thats what's what it is in right now. got some fins and a cut on chin to heal first.
> 
> it was trying to jump out of the bag on my way home. had to lower the water level of the 10g, I have maybe 6g or so of water in it.
> 
> now need to figure what to feed it. hope its not hooked on live.


Yeah I told you, they are inactive so lot of people think they're boring.

And be very careful and properly cover the setup he can jump out of the tank Jack so be aware for that!!!.

He eats pretty much the same as Piranha you won't have any prob at all with that bro, and they are heavy eaters....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> picked it up today, 6" or so. man they are so inactive looks like a 10g is big enough for it now and thats what's what it is in right now. got some fins and a cut on chin to heal first.
> 
> it was trying to jump out of the bag on my way home. had to lower the water level of the 10g, I have maybe 6g or so of water in it.
> 
> now need to figure what to feed it. hope its not hooked on live.


Yeah I told you, they are inactive so lot of people think they're boring.

And be very careful and properly cover the setup he can jump out of the tank Jack so be aware for that!!!.

He eats pretty much the same as Piranha you won't have any prob at all with that bro, and they are heavy eaters....:nod:
[/quote]

I'm ok with the inactive part, just gonna throw bunch small fish in there to keep the tank active if needed. those can be snacks too.








I have a hood for the 10g but there are cut outs for HOB and heater and that's why I lowered the water level. an idea how high can they jump? hopefully I lowered enough so it won't be able to get out of the tank. 
I go check on it every few hrs.

should I try feed it tonight or wait couple day first? maybe I should wait...but I want to see it eat. lol I'm like a kid waiting to open x'mas gifts.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> I'm ok with the inactive part, just gonna throw bunch small fish in there to keep the tank active if needed. those can be snacks too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how high they can jump, but they are powerful and don't let his inactivity to cheat on you Jack you can be surprised of how fast and how powerful they can react in a moment...You say you were going to keep him ina 75 gal, why is he in the 10g instead?...He might look small and inactive but sure this fish is a powerful Mo Fo, I would put him in a bigger setup Jack.

As he is stressed he might not eat now wait until tomorrow and then feed him some shrimps of fish fillet chunks and see what happens...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> I'm ok with the inactive part, just gonna throw bunch small fish in there to keep the tank active if needed. those can be snacks too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how high they can jump, but they are powerful and don't let his inactivity to cheat on you Jack you can be surprised of how fast and how powerful they can react in a moment...You say you were going to keep him ina 75 gal, why is he in the 10g instead?...He might look small and inactive but sure this fish is a powerful Mo Fo, I would put him in a bigger setup Jack.

As he is stressed he might not eat now wait until tomorrow and then feed him some shrimps of fish fillet chunks and see what happens...
[/quote]

i have my blue diamond is in 75g still, going to divide the 180g square first then decide either the wolf or the blue diamond will be sharing the 180g with Ares.
the tank is 45" wide so each fish can have 20"+ width, just need to figure out who goes in there. what would you do Armand?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> i have my blue diamond is in 75g still, going to divide the 180g square first then decide either the wolf or the blue diamond will be sharing the 180g with Ares.
> the tank is 45" wide so each fish can have 20"+ width, just need to figure out who goes in there. what would you do Armand?


Well I guess it's better to put the two serras in the 180 gal, so I would divide the 180gal and put the two serras there I guess.

Cheers.


----------

